# horror coop spiel?



## boy19996 (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten Horror Co-co Spiel.
gibt es so was? Sowas wie Resident Evil habe ich natürlich schon durch.
Aber ich suche ein ähnliches Spiel wie Amnesia was man Coop spielen kann.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir da *Obscure* vorschlagen, ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter, aber dennoch ein Klassiker im Horrorgenre und natürlich auch mit Koop-Modus. Ähnelt auch ein wenig den Resident Evil-Titeln.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2014)

Dead Space 3


----------



## Exar-K (22. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dead Space 3


Er sucht ein _gutes_ Spiel. *duck*


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Juli 2014)

Schau dir mal das kostenlose Cry of Fear an.


----------



## boy19996 (22. Juli 2014)

Obscure und Cry of fear werd ich mir anschauen .
sonst noch irgendwelche richtigen horror spiele?
würd gern was mit Story haben .
dead space 3 find ich net so berauschend.... ist in meinen augen kein horror spiel mehr seit dem zweiten teilen!
danke für die ganzen antworten!
sonst noch spiele?


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Juli 2014)

Fear 3 fällt mir spontan noch ein, allerdings würde ich es nur bedingt empfehlen, da es lediglich mittelmäßig ist und ich es nicht als sehr gruselig empfunden habe. Kenne aber Leute, die es gruselig finden, kannst es dir also ja mal anschauen 
Im Genre Horror fallen mir dann noch Killing Floor und Left 4 Dead ein, beide glänzen aber natürlich nicht gerade durch Story und sind deswegen vllt nicht das, wonach du suchst


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Juli 2014)

Left4Dead würde ich aber eher als Fun-Slasher bezeichnen. Richtige Horror-Atmosphäre wird da ja eigentlich nicht aufgebaut.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Juli 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Left4Dead würde ich aber eher als Fun-Slasher bezeichnen. Richtige Horror-Atmosphäre wird da ja eigentlich nicht aufgebaut.



Kommt auf die Definition an. Panik und extremer Druck könnne da auch aufkommen, wenn man von Zombie-Horden attackiert wird, zu einem bestimmten Punkt muss und vllt auch noch einen Kumpel reanimieren muss, während ein Tank auf einen zu kommt. Würde ich grob schon unter Horror einordnen  
Aber natürlich kein atmosphärischer a la Amnesia etc. das is klar  
Deswegen hab ich ja auch hinzugefügt, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht die Art von Spielen sind, nach denen er sucht, gerade auch wegen der mangelnden Story.


----------

